# smartphone / téléphone intelligent, ordiphone, etc.



## agliagli

Bonjour encore et désolée de ne pas être à la page des nouvelles technologies... 
Alors, quel est l'usage courant? 

Dit-on un "smartphone" ou un "téléphone intelligent"( )

Merci d'avance!


----------



## Ploupinet

On dit "smartphone", pour l'instant il n'y a pas d'équivalent en français, donc... On garde le mot anglais !


----------



## Maître Capello

Je suis du même avis que Ploup… D'ailleurs, si un téléphone était vraiment « intelligent », ça se saurait !


----------



## agliagli

Je vous remercie tous les deux, cela confirme bien ma pensée... le fait est que j'ai vraiment trouvé la forme "téléphone intelligent" sur wikipédia... et comme il n'y avait pas de guillemets, j'ai vraiment cru que cette expression était utilisée par au moins, une minorité... 

Merci encore à vous deux!


----------



## Nicomon

Je réanime ce fil...

À mon avis, l'argument de MC va aussi pour l'anglais.  Non?

Le GDT le traduit en effet par _téléphone intelligent_ (ce ne serait pas mon premier choix) et le définit comme suit :


> Définition :
> Téléphone cellulaire qui intègre un assistant numérique personnel, pour former un outil de communication hybride, capable de transmettre la parole et de traiter, de transmettre et de recevoir des données.
> synonyme(s)
> téléphone multifonction n. m.
> téléphone-ordinateur n. m.
> téléphone-assistant personnel n. m.
> téléphone hybride n. m.



J'aime bien _téléphone-assistant personnel_. Ça fait TAP


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Bonjour à tous,

j'étais un peu passé à côté de fil, d'un grand intérêt car il est au coeur de la formation des néologismes : un objet nouveau, qui n'a aucun équivalent dans la technologie classique, qui risque de devenir courant [?], et pour lequel on nous propose actuellement, soit un anglicisme (_smartphone_), soit une absurdité ( _téléphone intelligent_, cf. la remarque de MC au # 3).

    J'aime bien la proposition de Nicomon, le _*TAP*_, qui a le mérite d'être explicite (à condition d'en connaître l'appellation développée) et facile à manipuler, et précisément l'inconvénient d'être ... approprié, ce qui peut lui être un handicap, hélas ! 
    J'ai pensé aussi à _*multi-phone*_ (un raccourci du _téléphone multifonction_ de Nico), qui est moins précis mais plus immédiatement perceptible pour le néanderthalien moyen (dont je suis).


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,

Pourquoi téléphone intelligent serait-il plus absurde que le mot anglais ? J'avoue ne pas bien comprendre.
Allez dans un magasin où l'on vend ce genre de gadget : maintenant on ne dit plus qu'un nom d'une marque à la pomme...


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

> Pourquoi téléphone intelligent serait-il plus absurde que le mot anglais ?


Parce que le mot_ intelligent_ accolé à un objet est une absurdité : un téléphone, pas plus que n'importe quelle machine si sophistiquée soit-elle, ne sera jamais intelligent ; il n'a pas la capacité de penser, il ne peut réagir autrement que selon le programme qu'une intelligence humaine lui a assigné.

Quand à _smartphone_, c'est non seulement absurde (pour les mêmes raisons, sauf à le traduire par _téléphone chic_), mais en plus ce n'est pas du français, et tout l'enjeu, à mes yeux, de cette discussion -comme d'autres- est de créer des néologismes techniques qui soient recevables en français.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis tout à fait d'accord. Pas plus absurde, donc. Seulement plus anglais (ou moins français !).


----------



## Maître Capello

Si, plus absurde, car l'anglais accepte qu'un objet soit _smart_, contrairement au français où _intelligent_ est strictement réservé aux êtres animés comme expliqué par Piotr ! Cela dit, je suis d'accord que l'anglicisme _smartphone_ n'est pas idéal non plus…

Quant aux *acronymes*, c'est à mon avis une *plaie* qu'il faut éviter le plus possible et qui prend malheureusement de plus en plus d'ampleur à l'époque actuelle ! Je trouve donc _TAP_ encore bien pire que _smartphone_…

En bref, ce que je suggère généralement en matière de nouvelles technologies est d'utiliser les termes anglais jusqu'à ce qu'un néologisme adéquat et raisonnable fasse son apparition et *soit adopté par la majorité*. Le meilleur exemple est le mot _e-mail_ que j'ai employé jusqu'à ce que l'excellent _courriel_ ne soit inventé et propagé par les Québécois…


----------



## agliagli

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> J'ai pensé aussi à _*multi-phone*_ (un raccourci du _téléphone multifonction_ de Nico), qui est moins précis mais plus immédiatement perceptible pour le néanderthalien moyen (dont je suis).


 
Bienvenu au club... j'ai toujours eu de la peine à comprendre qu'on ait besoin d'autant de fonctions pour ce qui, autrefois, s'appelait simplement un "téléphone". Peut-être, comme le "télégraphe", c'est un appareil qui risque de disparaître... il n'y aura donc plus aucune raison de s'obstiner à l'appeler téléphone lorsqu'il sera un "appareil photographique", un "mini-ordinateur" à fonctions limitées, une radio et une télévision. 

J'aime bien l'appellation *téléphone multifonction* ( ou multifonctionnel? ou cela ne se dit tout simplement pas?) pour l'écrit et *multi-phone* pour l'oral...

En tout cas, merci à tous pour vos réponses!


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Encore un effort de nos ingénieurs de tout poil, et ça s'appellera tout bonnement _*une friteuse*_, puisque c'est la seule fonction qui manque encore à cet appareil, mais cette lacune sera, j'en suis certain, très rapidement comblée ...


----------



## Ploupinet

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Parce que le mot_ intelligent_ accolé à un objet est une absurdité


Voilà qui va ravir les chercheurs en intelligence artificielle !


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Quant aux *acronymes*, c'est à mon avis une *plaie* qu'il faut éviter le plus possible et qui prend malheureusement de plus en plus d'ampleur à l'époque actuelle ! Je trouve donc _TAP_ encore bien pire que _smartphone_…
> 
> En bref, ce que je suggère généralement en matière de nouvelles technologies est d'utiliser les termes anglais jusqu'à ce qu'un néologisme adéquat et raisonnable fasse son apparition et *soit adopté par la majorité*. Le meilleur exemple est le mot _e-mail_ que j'ai employé jusqu'à ce que l'excellent _courriel_ ne soit inventé et propagé par les Québécois…


 
Bien d'accord au sujet des acronymes. Une véritable plaie pour les traducteurs. J'ai seulement constaté que _téléphone assistant-personnel_ = TAP. 
On pourrait dire _téléphone-assistant_, tout court. Ou quant à y être _téléphone secrétaire_. Ou comme l'exemple _multi-phone_ de Piotr un _ ordi-phone_. 

Je pense que tant et aussi longtemps qu'on utilise un terme anglais, le néologisme risque de ne pas être adopté, justement. 
À preuve, que je sache, _courriel _n'a pas encore été adopté par la majorité des francophones non québécois.


----------



## Maître Capello

Et pourquoi pas _canifophone_ ou _couteausuissophone_ pendant qu'on y est ?


----------



## Nicomon

Maître Capello said:


> Et pourquoi pas _canifophone_ ou _couteausuissophone_ pendant qu'on y est ?


 
J'aime bien  Plus sérieusement, j'ai trouvé cet article... Téléphone, médiaphone ou ordiphone?


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Nicomon said:


> Je pense que tant et aussi longtemps qu'on utilise un terme anglais, le néologisme risque de ne pas être adopté, justement.


Ah que oui, et que je plussoie ! si nous commençons par utiliser les anglicismes "à titre provisoire"  nous les aurons encore dans 150 ans, quand le biniou concerné n'existera déjà plus ! ...

Je suis par ailleurs assez séduit par le _ordi-phone_ relevé par Nico et,si nos techniciens ou commerciaux de tout poil trouvent que c'est plutôt un _média-phone_, alors va pour _*multi-phone*_ !

Quant aux chercheurs -profession que je respecte éminemment- en "intelligence artificielle" -notion que je réfute absolument-, je suis étonné qu'ils aient pu accoler ces deux termes, réalisant ainsi le vieux rêve du mariage de la carpe et du lapin ou, pourquoi pas ? de la transmutation du plomb en or ...


----------



## Ploupinet

Piotr, avant de réfuter catégoriquement une notion, il faudrait peut-être se renseigner un minimum. Je ne sais pas si tu le sais, mais les avancées en intelligence artificielle permettent aujourd'hui de créer des entités capables de s'autodévelopper, en gros "d'apprendre" dirons-nous, et d'appliquer le fruit de leur apprentissage à leur comportement... Exactement ce que nous faisons, en tant qu'humains (l'être humain est d'ailleurs une machine un peu plus complexe que les autres et non créée par l'homme selon moi), depuis notre plus jeune âge.

Sinon je suis bien d'accord que l'adoption d'un anglicisme ne peut être provisoire, il est illusoire de prétendre à changer le nom d'un objet une fois celui-ci adopté !


----------



## Maître Capello

Piotr Ivanovitch said:


> Ah que oui, et que je plussoie ! si nous commençons par utiliser les anglicismes "à titre provisoire"  nous les aurons encore dans 150 ans, quand le biniou concerné n'existera déjà plus !





Ploupinet said:


> Sinon je suis bien d'accord que l'adoption d'un anglicisme ne peut être provisoire, il est illusoire de prétendre à changer le nom d'un objet une fois celui-ci adopté !



Laissez-moi ne pas être d'accord avec vous deux… Maints termes étaient autrefois utilisés au détriment d'autres alors que c'est le contraire aujourd'hui. 

Ainsi, par exemple, aux débuts de l'aviation à la fin du XIXe siècle, on parlait principalement d'_aéroplane_, alors qu'aujourd'hui on ne parle plus que d'_avion_. Or le terme _avion_ fut inventé en 1875, mais ne fut que peu utilisé à cette époque-là. Ce n'est qu'une quarantaine d'années plus tard au début du XXe siècle qu'il devint commun…

Or l'invention des messages électroniques remonte à environ quarante ans seulement et le terme _courriel_ est bien plus récent encore. Laissons-leur donc encore un peu de temps pour se « stabiliser ». Que le meilleur gagne ! (Je vote pour _courriel_ ! )


----------



## Piotr Ivanovitch

Maître Capello said:


> Ainsi, par exemple, aux débuts de l'aviation à la fin du XIXe siècle, on parlait principalement d'_aéroplane_, alors qu'aujourd'hui on ne parle plus que d'_avion_.


Oui ... mais non : les deux termes que tu cites en exemple sont deux mots français, dont l'un a supplanté l'autre, phénomène classique dans notre langue (j'ai la flemme de chercher d'autres exemples maintenant  ).

Il n'en est pas du tout de même avec des termes anglo-saxons dont nous sommes inondés depuis quelques décennies : il n'est que de voir comme _week-end_ s'est imposé et comme on a du mal aujourd'hui à le déboulonner, mais aussi un fagot de termes techniques ou commerciaux (j'ai encore la flemme de chercher, il est tard ...).

Je gage que de plus courageux que moi viendront étayer ma réponse avec tout plein de jolis mots laids  .


----------



## janpol

"courriel", certes, mais il y a aussi eu le "baladeur" qui n'a pas mal fonctionné après avoir longtemps été un "walkman"...


----------



## Maurice92

Le mot le plus couramment utilisé est smartphone, que ce mot soit idiot ou non, bon français ou non. La dénomination évolue constamment à cause de l'évolution de la technique . Les téléphones portables ont acquis de plus en plus de fonctions. D'autre part, il existe depuis plusieurs années des appareils électroniques portables sans téléphonie comportant des fonctions de calculettes, agenda, planificateur de rendez-vous, appelés organiseurs ( en anglais PDA : Personal Digital Assistant.
Avec la miniaturisation et l'abaissement du coût des mémoires et des microprocesseurs, maintenant on peut faire tenir dans un appareil portable toutes ces fonctions en le dotant d'un vrai système d'exploitation comme les ordinateurs. On peut dire que c'est un téléphone muni de fonctions informatiques ("smartphone") ou un micro-ordinateur possédant en plus la fonction téléphone.
Actuellement on distingue maintenant deux catégories d'appareils possédant toutes ces fonctions : les smartphones ( on dit aussi PDA phone) et les PocketPC . Cette distinction ne me paraît pas heureuse, mais c'est comme ça . La distinction est subtile et ne se rapporte pas aux fonctions téléphone ou ordinateur que les deux catégories possèdent, mais au fait que le Pocket PC possède un écran tactile et le smartphone un clavier à touches.


----------



## Nicomon

Maurice92 said:


> Le mot le plus couramment utilisé est smartphone, que ce mot soit idiot ou non, bon français ou non C'est carrément anglais !
> 
> Actuellement on distingue maintenant deux catégories d'appareils possédant toutes ces fonctions : les smartphones ( on dit aussi PDA phone) chez Telus, ils disent téléphone ANP et les PocketPC . On peut très bien dire PC ou ordinateur de poche, non?


 
Le GDT suggère assistant numérique personnel (ANP) pour PDA. Mais bon, si vous préférez les termes anglais...


----------



## Maurice92

Jamais je n'ai entendu parler de ANP.
Je ne préfère pas, je dis ce qui me parait le plus utilisé en ce moment, dans les revues qu je lis.

Je regrette qu'il n'y ait pas en France un organisme crédible pour créer  des mots nouveaux :
- sans attendre dix ans que le mot anglais soit entré dans les moeurs
- facile à prononcer, faute de quoi il ne sera pas adopté
- que les français acceptent son autorité sans chicaner pendant dix ans


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ce fil m'effraie - refuser un mot nouveau uniquement parce qu'il est anglais !...

Quid alors de _featurephone_ (smartphone dont le clavier est un clavier de téléphone, et non pas azerty ou qwerty) ? Quatre lignes de "bon" français pour continuer à cocoricoter ?...

Tant qu'un mot ne s'est pas imposé à l'usage, on peut toujours en imaginer; mais ce forum s'interroge sur les termes et expressions _utilisés_, pas _rêvés_...

Même les organismes "officiels" proposent des mots jamais adoptés : qui dit "mél" (ou "mel", je ne sais plus) pour "e-mail" ?... Ou "Escroquerie" pour "Phishing" ?... (j'aime assez également _balado-diffusion_... pour _podcast _!)


----------



## agliagli

JeanDeSponde said:


> Ce fil m'effraie - refuser un mot nouveau uniquement parce qu'il est anglais !...


Je ne crois pas que l'on puisse généraliser... pas *TOUS* les mots anglais mais ceux qui peuvent passer pour "obscurs" en tout cas à la (certainement très petite) minorité qui ne connaissent pas forcément l'anglais!

En l'occurence, si on peut le remplacer, pourquoi pas?

Je viens de voir aussi le terme "*terminaux mobiles*" pour désigner l'ensemble de tout récepteur qu'il soit "smart" ou pas...
Comprendre l'univers des terminaux mobiles

Sur ce site, l'emploi de "téléphone intelligent" m'a fait rire...  (parce que lorsque j'emploie mon "*terminal mobile*" (en voilà une nouvelle expression!!!), je ne m'attends pas à ce qu'il me dise de quoi il a rêvé la nuit dernière mais bien à me rendre un "service" tout bête et primitif peut-être: établir une communication! Quant aux autres "fonctions", je préfère mon TRES intelligent "ordinateur"... qu'on a heureusement pas appelé "computer" ni "smart abacuse"; les chinois l'appellent "cerveau électrique")

Donc, à l'écrit, lors d'un rapport académique, je préfère tout de même *téléphone multifonction* pour le moment à *terminal mobile* ou pire *téléphone intelligent*...ni *PDA*, ni *ANP* ni... *TAP*! J'imagine la tête des autorités acadmiques...  "L'entreprise X a augmenté son chiffre d'affaire avec ses PDA, ses ANP et ses TAP!"

Mais je crains que nous dévions du fil... il faudrait en ouvrir un autre, genre, discussion culturelle sur les traductions françaises des termes technologiques ou quelque chose comme ça...


----------



## Kotuku33

Je reprends ce fil trois ans plus tard maintenant qu'il est évident que le "smartphone" est beaucoup plus qu'une mode passagère. J'habite dans un pays anglophone en ce moment et je ne suis pas au courant de l'évolution d'un terme francophone pour le "smartphone" et je me demande si un terme s'est implanté depuis la dernière contribution à ce fil en 2008. Est-ce que les Québécois ont adopté un terme semblable à leur "courriel"? Y a-t-il un terme que la population semble avoir adoptée?

Et, en passant, si on est vraiment pris avec le terme "smartphone", est-ce que les gens l'utilisent en masculin ou féminin?


----------



## Kotuku33

Ah! Je viens de regarder les magasins en ligne de Rogers et Bell Mobilité (au Canada) en français et ils emploient "téléphone intélligent"!


----------



## Maurice92

Je crois que le terme recommandé par la Francophonie est ordiphone; comme d'habitude cette proposition est arrivée trop tard et est restée confidentielle; je ne l'ai jamais entendu utilisé.


----------



## Aoyama

J'arrive un peu tard ...
Je suis bien d'accord avec Me Ca, "téléphone intelligent" fait un peu plouc et à la limite risible. A ce train-là (si train il y a ) qu'est-ce qu'on aurait pour BlackBerry, Baie Noire ? Le mot "smart" a d'ailleurs dû être employé (en français) dans les années 65~70 comme synonyme de "chic" ...
Smartphone a le mérite d'être concis. Maintenant, est-ce que "smart" signifie _vraiment_ intelligent ... ? Pas sûr. C'est plutôt "débrouillard", "habile", "rusé", "futé" ...


----------



## Anna-chonger

Salut à tous,
j'aimerais connaître l'évolution de l'appellation au bout d'un an encore.  Qu'utilise-t-on maintenant ?


----------



## Maurice92

Le terme smartphone est maintenant de plus en plus utilisé ; par exemple dans le journal Figaro de ce matin, un titre :
Apple iPhone : le smartphone écoulé à 28 millions d'exemplaires ,.....


----------



## ZinnkoepfleUmastaiwer

L'équivalent francophone de l'anglophone "smartphone" est "ordiphone".
L'évolution de la technique ne justifie ni la paresse intellectuelle ni, surtout les erreurs traductologiques grossières, ni, voire encore moins, la simplicité au regard du principe d'économie linguistique appliqué à la phonétique ou à la phonologie.
Les formants respectifs de l'anglais - "smart-" et du français "smart-" sont, traductologiquement parlant, des faux amis.
Du point de vue morphosyntaxique, et dans l'état actuel de l'évolution des outils de communication de poche, "ordiphone" est un mot valise formé de l'apocope "Ordi-" de "ordinateur" et de l'aphérèse "-phone" de "téléphone".
Ce terme est officialisé dans le Journal officiel de la République française du 27 décembre 2009.
Mis à part cette officialisation, ce lexème est aisément prononçable, plus aisément que smartphone au regard du principe d'économie linguistique précité. La syllabe supplémentaire ne change rien à cette aisance de prononciation. L'usage à haute fréquence de "smartphone" en lieu et place de "ordiphone" constitue une pratique relevant d'une attitude de moutons de panurge dans l'ambiance générale de la silliconvalleyisation, préjudiciable à l'efficacité du français dans les milieux de l'économie en général et de l'informatique de management en particulier.
À ce titre, des dictionnaires rendant de très bons services sont, entre autres, Termium Plus (TERMIUM Plus® — Search - All terms - TERMIUM Plus® - Translation Bureau) ainsi que les lexiques de l'APFA Actions pour promouvoir le français des affaires (Les mots des affaires, de l'informatique et de l'internet (accès direct aux lexiques)).
D'ailleurs, avec l'avancée rapide de l'industrialisation de la finance, ceux qui finiront par remporter la meilleure adhésion des utilisatrices et des utilisateurs sur le marché du numéraire comme de la monétique seront ceux qui auront compris que l'utilisation empathique de termes que les utilisatrices et les utilisateurs n'auront pas besoin de traduire inconsciemment dans leur propre fond linguistique pour une véritable compréhension spontanée.
C'est ainsi que "ordiphone" finira par s'imposer, si tant est que l'objet correspondant au concept ainsi désigné continuera à exister.
Un dérivé simple à prononcer et explicite en a d'ores et déjà été tiré pour l'horlogerie numérique: "ordimontre" (montre bracelet ayant des fonctions d'ordinateur, lourdement désignées par des non-linguistes incompétents au regard du principe d'économie linguistique par "montres connectées").


----------



## Maître Capello

Bienvenue ZinnkoepfleUmastaiwer ! 



ZinnkoepfleUmastaiwer said:


> C'est ainsi que "ordiphone" finira par s'imposer


J'en doute fortement. Je parierais d'ailleurs exactement le contraire ! Hormis dans ce fil de discussion, je n'ai encore *jamais* entendu ni lu ce terme où que ce soit. Le terme de _smartphone_ est maintenant omniprésent et tellement ancré dans les mœurs que je le vois mal être supplanté par un autre terme, a fortiori un néologisme fabriqué de toutes pièces sur le tard comme _ordiphone_. La très grande majorité des tentatives d'introduction de néologismes francophones ont d'ailleurs échoué et les gens continuent d'employer les termes anglais correspondants. C'est un fait et il serait illusoire de chercher à imposer aux gens des termes prétendument « corrects ».


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne me souviens pas avoir entendu _ordiphone_,  mais je l'ai lu bien avant aujourd'hui.

Entre autres sur *ce fil* que ZinnkoepfleUmastaiwer a aussi réanimé.
Mais je pense comme MC que s'il ne s'est toujours pas imposé depuis décembre 2009... c'est peut-être peine perdue.

[…] comme je suis québécoise, je dis (ou plutôt j'écris) :  _téléphone intelligent._  Et je n'en ai même pas honte. 

Propos de Marc Bédard, terminologue à l'OQLF :





> Téléphone intelligent est-il une traduction littérale de l’anglais? Que ce soit ou non le cas, cela n’en ferait pas automatiquement une forme fautive. Avant de porter un tel jugement, il faut en effet prendre en considérations plusieurs aspects comme la justesse du terme en français, sa coexistence ou non avec d’autres équivalents, son degré d’implantation, etc.
> 
> Par ailleurs, dans Le Petit Robert, on trouve cette définition de l’adjectif intelligent :
> *Inform.* Qui possède des moyens propres de traitement et une certaine autonomie de fonctionnement par rapport au système informatique auquel il est connecté.
> Un terminal intelligent.
> 
> Ce qui, d’emblée, nous démontre que la forme _téléphone intelligent_ est correcte en français.


À mon avis _ordiphone_ se traduirait mieux par _compuphone_ que _smartphone_. Sinon (mais ça n'a pas pris) j'aime le son de _futéléphone_.

Cela dit, je suis assez d'accord avec ce qui suit : 





> Est-il vraiment utile de traduire ? Quand tous les portables seront devenus des smartphones, on dira des « portables ». Et quand tous les téléphones seront devenus des portables ex-smartphones, on dira des « téléphones »…


 Au fait, si vous l'oubliez/égarez, dites-vous : _J'ai oublié / je ne trouve pas mon_ _smartphone_?  Moi je dirais _téléphone_  (qu'il soit futé ou pas).


----------



## endautresmots

Bonjour à tous,
j'aimerais bien pouvoir dire "augmenté", mais je crois que je suis toute seule pour l'instant.
Quant à l'intelligence il suffit de voir les exploits du correcteur d'orthographe, surtout si on écrit en plusieurs langues (à moins de changer de settings à chaque fois peut-être) :-(. Amis geek au secours !


----------



## Maître Capello

> Est-il vraiment utile de traduire ? Quand tous les portables seront devenus des smartphones, on dira des « portables ». Et quand tous les téléphones seront devenus des portables ex-smartphones, on dira des « téléphones »…


 Je ne parle d'ailleurs de _smartphone_ que lorsqu'il est nécessaire de bien préciser que ce n'est pas d'un « bête » téléphone portable qu'il est question.



Nicomon said:


> Au fait, si vous l'oubliez/égarez, dites-vous : _J'ai oublié / je ne trouve pas mon_ _smartphone_? Moi je dirais _téléphone_ (qu'il soit futé ou pas).


Dans ce cas, je dirais _portable_ pour le distinguer de mon téléphone fixe qui est également sans fil et donc également susceptible d'être égaré.


----------



## Nicomon

Je n'avais pas pensé à ce détail. Je pourrais en effet dire_  cellulaire_ (plus courant que _portable_ au Québec) plutôt que _téléphone_ pour faire la même distinction. 

J'ai fait le même genre de réflexion dans *ce fil* : 





> De toutes façons, bientôt plus personne n'aura de téléphone fixe, et on remplacera peut-être alors les _mobile, cellulaire, portable, GSM, Natel_, etc. par... _téléphone_.


----------



## Reynald

Un ordiphone, c'était ça il y a quelques années, en France. C'est un peu limité. 
Je crois que ça n'existe plus.

Après ces quelques années, on ne peut que constater que _smartphone_ est devenu indéracinable. […]


----------



## sofikfr

Maintenant que le terme "smartphone" est relativement bien intégré, il serait temps de franciser sa prononciation, et donc, comme pour téléphone ou interphone, le "o" est ouvert. 
On a malheureusement l'habitude d'entendre "smartph*ô*ne", ce qui est totalement incohérent !


----------



## Kotuku33

Pour la prononciation: puisque la première syllable du mot "smartphone" est un mot anglais on serait moins porter à franciciser la deuxième syllable. C'est donc pas surprenant que les gens la prononcent à l'anglaise. Je ne sais pas si la francicisation de cette syllable collera.


----------



## Logospreference-1

À suffixe grec préfixe grec. En attendant qu'on trouve le préfixe grec, je dis _mon, ton, son phone_.
Quand il s'agit pour une marque de se trouver un nom, nos entreprises connaissent fort bien le grec : beaucoup d'entre elles ont parfaitement su trouver leur nom dans le grec. Mais quand il s'agit de ne pas importer un mot anglo-américain il n'y a plus personne, et quand il n'y a plus personne on confie l'affaire à une commission qui ne se tirera jamais d'affaire. L'iPhone  et le smartphone ont des siècles devant eux, et s'il n'y avait qu'eux.


----------



## Glasguensis

[...]
Personnellement je suis d'accord avec Maître Capello qu'ordiphone va suivre le même trajectoire que courriel.


----------

